# Is lightake.com trustworthy?



## maxim1914 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm about to buy a couple cubes from them but i have a feeling its gunna take forever or ill never get it? anyone have past experiences?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes they are trustworthy IMO. Can take a time to deliver depending on your location. My order took 5 weeks from order to delivery. Check out their official thread as well as they have a presence on the forums:-

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22272-Lightake-Official-Deal-Thread-Discounts-as-of-March-3-2011


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 9, 2011)

100% trustable it indeed depens on your location my order arrived in 2,5 weeks after shipping. I think the most stuff you read is about negative comments but loads of people get their stuff fast enough


----------



## theace (Mar 9, 2011)

You bet it's trustworthy. I've bought over 700$ worth of stuff from them till now. The only issue is that shipping is going to take a while. For me, it varies between 2 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very reliable i would purchase from them now since they have a 5% discount for all cubes


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 9, 2011)

FOr sure it takes a bit to get to you.. but you always get your items.


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 9, 2011)

i dont like that i have to wait but i guess its alright considering free shipping and the ridiculous prices, thanks.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 9, 2011)

great prices and free shipping. for 7% off use coupon code: scoop


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 9, 2011)

well i've bought from them 3 times (soon to be 4) and i've gotten it every time and i live in texas. it took about 1 1/2 - 2 months but i got it for $2 less on one item and $7 less on another. and thanks for that coupon code sa11297


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2011)

Completely trustworthy. Shipping usually between one and two weeks.


----------



## moogra (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd say it's decently trustworthy. My stuff still hasn't come yet, but at least it's in the USA according to USPS anyway. The wait is quite long though as I've been waiting for a month and a half. I know they don't scam, they just lose things sometimes (see their thread for details).


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 10, 2011)

Dene said:


> Completely trustworthy. Shipping usually between one and two weeks.


 
Just note that this guy right here is from New Zealand, not the US like I believe the OP is.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2011)

They're definitely trustworthy. They make take some time to collect and process your order etc but they will post it to you. BUT your/China's postal service may screw up especially during busy seasons and your order will be lost, never to be seen by a human being ever again.....


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 10, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Just note that this guy right here is from New Zealand, not the US like I believe the OP is.


 
Yea I am from the US, good point.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 10, 2011)

Just don't order between October-January and they are worth it.


----------



## Olji (Mar 10, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Just don't order between October-January and they are worth it.


 
listen to that, or your order can get extremely delayed


----------



## Akuma (Mar 10, 2011)

Trustworthy, yes.
Slow, Definetly.

Shipping takes usually a month and half if you live in Europe.
Anyone else saying anything different is a liar.

With that said though, they are hands down the cheapest store that offers a wide variety of cubes and gadgets.
If you are going to order from there, might as well order a buttload of stuff at once.
I've probably ordered over $200 worth of stuff from there by now.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Shipping takes usually a month and half if you live in Europe.
> Anyone else saying anything different is a liar.


 
olook it's Akuma with his "I'm right, everyone else is wrong" posts again. I've ordered about 3 times while I was in the UK, they all came in 2-3 weeks. If you make big orders they tend to take longer to collect the items, so make separate individual orders if you want them shipped quickly.

Though I've also made an order in October and it never came, even until I left UK end of November, due to the busy period. So yes I would advise against making your orders towards the end of the year, unless they manage to fix the problem this year.


----------



## wontolla (Mar 10, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Shipping takes usually a month and half if you live in Europe.
> Anyone else saying anything different is a liar.



I've ordered several times from them and it always took less than 3 weeks to get to Scotland...
..but what do I know, I'm a liar


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 10, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Just don't order between October-January and they are worth it.


 
good thing i bought now, i bought three puzzles for $15, awesome deal


----------

